# Pros-n-cons whisker biscuit vs. drop away



## Randypoo6292 (Aug 1, 2013)

I know there are threads about these rest, but I use a WB and I don't really have any complaints about it. I like the fact that it is pretty much dummy proof. Total containment, and I don't have to worry about flipping up the forks. It's pretty quiet and I hold decent groups.

 I have never used a drop away rest. I am not against them by any means, just not too familiar with them. It is a mechanical device and IMO a mechanical device has a bigger chance of failing. Do the drop aways boost your accuracy/speed/quietness that much to take the risk of having it fail.
 What are y'all's  opinions of the pros and cons on both of these types of rests. Do u shoot better with one or the other. Do u find yourself worrying about the rest failing. I like to be confident in the products I use. Thanks guys!!


----------



## mr10ss (Aug 1, 2013)

I'be got my first whisker and so far so good. Only thing I have 
noticed is they are a little more picky on level and 3rd axis
then drop always, but they are quieter and no moving parts.


----------



## bwbb88 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have always shot a WB and have had a great experience with them. I heard a top competition shooter on TV say that he has seen guys shoot some of the longest distances with a WB so all that mess about movement of your arrow out of the gate may be true but you are still deadly with it. He also asked which one is easier to fix in the field. That speaks for itself.

Josh


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2013)

Like you said, wisker biscuits are idiot proof, some of the cons, it slows the arrow, very little, but it still does. The vanes on the arrows tend to get wavy, although a blow dryer will usually straighten them out. The WB can wear out eventually.

A drop away for me improved accuracy, added a couple fps. Cons: timing has to be setup correctly or can cause a lot of problems. can add extra noise. Like you stated, its mechanical and can mess up. Qad makes several models, if it is not atleast a lock down model, they can bounce back up.

Both are great options, I prefer the qad drop away. I have one on both of my bows and have never had so much as a hiccup.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome feedback guys, yea my WB is showing some ware and I will probably end up just getting a new one. I feel like I would be worrying about my rest when I'm about to take the shot, if I did go with a dropaway. When that moment comes I want all my focus on my shot placement not my equipment. That being said I may try a drop away right after this season to see if I like them and it would give me plenty if time to get used to it and give me peace of mind to know that it won't fail when the next season rolls back around.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 2, 2013)

Shoot Blazer vanes and they won't get wavy. If the bristles get out of sorts, trim them with a pair of scissors.  I can deal with loosing 2 fps for a rest that I credit with helping me kill over 75 deer.  

There is nothing not to like about a Whisker Biscuit rest.  They are as accurate as the shooter.  I've shot robin hoods at over 30 yards and 3" groups at 65+ yards with one.  It holds the arrow at all the weird angles hunting requires.  Shooting straight down (or even a little inverted), your arrow won't come up off your rest like it will with a drop away rest.

Shooting numerous rest since the mid 80's, I think the WB is one of the best ever.  When properly set up, it's as accurate as anything else.  I might give a total containment limb driven rest a try, but I'll never have one tied into my cables.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 2, 2013)

One of the other magazines out there did a test article in last months issue. I think it might have been F&S but not sure, I'd have to look for it. They tested several the components that people will get in fights arguing over like 4" vs 2" vanes, long vs short stabilizer, WB vs fall away rests, and a few other features. They did shooting tests by 3 different pros at both long and short ranges. If I remember right in the rest test actually was their closest. The differences in accuracy were barely fractions of an inch, and in fact the 1 pro they had that was violently anti WB shot his best groups with it vs his normal rest.


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 2, 2013)

They're great rests, I killed a pile of deer with them.  If I was going out west (far away from a pro shop) I'd still have one.

The ONLY negative thing I have to say about them is they can be a little loud on the draw if you have a rough finished arrow.  I shoot a QAD HDX now, probably just because its cool


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 2, 2013)

Etoncathunter said:


> One of the other magazines out there did a test article in last months issue. I think it might have been F&S but not sure, I'd have to look for it. They tested several the components that people will get in fights arguing over like 4" vs 2" vanes, long vs short stabilizer, WB vs fall away rests, and a few other features. They did shooting tests by 3 different pros at both long and short ranges. If I remember right in the rest test actually was their closest. The differences in accuracy were barely fractions of an inch, and in fact the 1 pro they had that was violently anti WB shot his best groups with it vs his normal rest.



I remember reading this article as well....very informative. Ive always shot a drop away but I wouldn't hesitate for a minute to put a WB on my bow. A lot of my buddies use them. There is a cool video on youtube of  "Pigman" shooting 100 yd groups with a WB


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 2, 2013)

Well I still have my Original Swtichback and the wisker bicuit that was right when they came popular....kills deer so well I haven't changed it up...I like it so much can't bring myself to go get a new setup.  I also shoot a 1 pin sight simple and easy.


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 2, 2013)

Luke0927 said:


> Well I still have my Original Swtichback and the wisker bicuit that was right when they came popular....kills deer so well I haven't changed it up...I like it so much can't bring myself to go get a new setup.  I also shoot a 1 pin sight simple and easy.



I have a switchback as well....cant make myself make the change. Have you ever replaced the bristles on your WB? Ive had a drop away on mine since Ive had it


----------



## countryboy27012 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have shot WB's ever since I got into bowhunting. I have no complaints so far. My fletchings are touching at 30 yards, have several busted nocks and a robin hood to my name using one.

I ran across a good deal on a Qad and put it on my bow. It shoot pretty good as well. Groups are about the same, no noise issues no problems falling so far.

That being said, the WB is easier to make in the field adjustments. When we go to Kentucky later this year...the bow I take will have a WB on it.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anyone ever had a WB fail. I know I haven't, and I've seen and heard of a few drop aways failing.


----------



## mr10ss (Aug 2, 2013)

My first one cracked and then broke during initial setup 
( broad head tuning).
Gables replaced it free of charge and replacement is workin
well. So far so good. Shooting Blazers on a 3 deg helical. 
Great groups and holding up well through over 200 shots.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd say mine has somewhere round 350-400 shots through it with little visible ware.


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 3, 2013)

I haven't had to replace mine, I'll just cut the few strays out every now and then....I have never had a failure with my WB as well.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Aug 3, 2013)

This is a 3 arrow group from my PSE Bowmadness with a WB. Shot at 50 meters. I bought the bow last fall and the first deer I took with it was a 7 pointer at 45 yards, cleanly. I love my WB, and if it ain't broke I don't fix it.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like you have an arrow buried up in the target at about 1 o'clock from your grouping....great shooting!!!

If you are missing an arrow this may be it!!


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Aug 4, 2013)

Seems like I made the right choice when I got my WB a couple seasons ago.. Now that I think about it I have actually had it longer than I have had the bow I'm using now.  It nice when a rest out last the bow haha


----------



## thc_clubPres (Aug 4, 2013)

I had issues with vane's getting messed up after practice sessions for upcoming season. was shooting 4" vanes.  went to a QAD ultra and 2" blazers.  and all has been good. I would have liked to see how the 2" blazers worked with the WB and if they were a little more durable.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 4, 2013)

If you ever had to deal with the inventors of the Whisker Biscuit at Carolina Archery, you would never shoot one.   Some will say it is a great hunting rest, but I'd rather shoot an old TM Hunter than live with the thought that I was supporting those guys from Carolina Archery.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 5, 2013)

I always tell people the same thing.  Do they work? Yes.  Are there better alternatives?  Absolutely.


----------

